# Dark Elf Assassins



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Had my first real taste of how destructive a DE assassin can be the other day. I am not sure on the set-up (perhaps a DE player might make an educated guess?) but it was doing in the region of 6-7 attacks and wounding on 2+... (assuming I remember correctly, I was gnashing my teeth a lot )

So how, as an O&G player (or otherwise I guess) do you counter that monstrosity?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

You should counter it by challenges, a beasty charactors or charging the unit it is in, in the flank or the rear.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Assasins deploy hidden in a unit. when an enemy gets close to tha unit the assasin reveals itself. I would reccomend using fast cav to draw assasins out and then pelt the unit with shooting


----------

